# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Αναβάθμιση γραμμής σε vdsl Κάτω Πεύκη

## constantinos_p

Καλημέρα. 
Μετά από δύο και πλέον μήνες έγινε η πολυπόθητη μετάβαση. Η αρχική σύνδεση έδειχνε ταχύτητα μέχρι 34 και ο τεχνικός που ήρθε διαπίστωσε ότι υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα στο καφάο που βρίσκεται περίπου στα 120 μέτρα από το σπίτι. 

Αφού δόθηκε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ τελικά η ταχύτητα Actual σταθεροποιήθηκε στα 47 με attainable να δείχνει το μόντεμ zte στα 61 με 63. Αναρωτιέμαι αυτά τα 49999 μάλλον δεν θα τα δώ. 
Δεν ξέρω πόση αξία έχουν αυτά τα δύο με τρία mb παραπάνω αλλά το ερώτημα για τους ποιο εκπαιδευμένους έχει να κάνει με τον αν μια αλλαγή μόντεμ - ρούτερ μπορεί να δώσει το κάτι παραπάνω αλλά και πιο ειδικά να έχω την δυνατότητα να μπορώ να διαχειριστώ το εύρος που τρώει κάθε συσκευή που είναι συνδεδεμένη πάνω στο μόντεμ.

Συγκεκριμένα υπάρχει πιθανότητα ταυτόχρονα να συνδέονται τέσσερα κινητά , τρία laptop , ένα tvbox και ένα ιντερνετικό ραδιόφωνο. Αυτό που θέλω με λίγα λόγια είναι να δώσω προτεραιότητα σε κάποιες συσκευές ώστε να μην υπάρχουν πιθανά κολλήματα.

Το μενού του zte το βλέπω αρκετά φτωχό και πιθανολογώ ότι τέτοιου είδος κόλπα δεν μπορώ να τα κάνω.

Άρα τι έχετε να προτείνετε σε εξοπλισμό ώστε να κουμπώσει καλά με την γραμμή της vodafone , να έχει το λεγόμενο vectoring , voip που από ότι διαβάζω εδώ μέσα όλα προς τα εκεί πάνε , και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο πρέπει να προσέξω. 

Η λύση δεύτερου ρούτερ που θα κάνει όλα τα παραπάνω και θα κουμπώνει πάνω στο zte μου φαίνεται βουνό και μάλλον δεν το έχω.

Από άποψη κόστους ας πούμε ότι έχω όριο τα 200 ευρώ.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

